
The disc versus the download: is the CD really set to disappear? - jamesbritt
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2011/1217/1224309200893.html
======
samstave
I've always wondered why anything is not sold on microSD cards/usb sticks.

I paid $60 for skyrim, the first game I have bought in years, and would have
preferred it on a USB stick than DVD

~~~
jamesbritt
Manufacturing costs?

